# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Hannah Wilson (Cassie Howarth)

## Perdita

Home and Away bosses have released more details and pictures of the three new characters who are heading to Summer Bay.

As revealed yesterday, the family of Zac MacGuire (Charlie Clausen) will soon be joining the soap and will be introduced in a storyline involving a cult.

Cassie Howarth has landed the role of Hannah Wilson, a "free spirit" who tries to extract her late sister's twins Oscar and Evelyn from their controlling father Ethan (Matt Minto).


Cassie Howarth as Hannah Wilson in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Cassie Howarth as Hannah Wilson


As the story kicks off, viewers will see that Ethan - Zac's brother - has got Oscar and Evelyn involved in a mysterious organisation.

Hannah and Zac will team up to get back into the twins' lives again, but the persuasive nature of the cult and Ethan will be hard to fight.

Howarth commented: "Hannah has to now struggle to stay selfless and responsible, to make sure the twins have the life their mother wanted for them. She is a strong, determined woman who will fight fiercely for her family, but needs to feel loved as she has a fear of being alone."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Braxton brothers will help Zac MacGuire rescue his niece and nephew from a cult camp in an upcoming storyline.

It was revealed last week that newcomer Hannah will arrive in Summer Bay and warn Zac that their niece and nephew are being brainwashed by a cult.

Zac will eventually enlist the help of Brax (Steve Peacocke), Heath (Dan Ewing) and Kyle (Nic Westaway) in order to rescue twins Oscar and Evelyn from their controlling father Ethan (Matt Minto). 

Westaway said to TV Week: "The twins' father is crazy. He's overbearing, and he's holding them in a life they are not happy with and Zac thinks isn't healthy for them. 

"Over the time they have known Zac, the Braxtons have learned to trust his judgement. If he says his brother is bad news, they are going to go with that and try and get the kids out."

However, things do not run smoothly as the brothers prepare to kidnap the twins, but are faced with a fight to get them out of the compound.

Westaway said: "How it ends up, it's lucky the Braxtons, particularly Brax, are there to stand up in a dangerous situation and do whatever has to be done to get them out of there."

Home and Away bosses have cast Cassie Howarth, Jake Speer and Phillippa Northeast in the roles of Hannah, Oscar and Evelyn.

----------


## lizann

is she staying around for zac?

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Hannah Wilson causes Andy Barrett to be suspicious when she lets slip a secret about Brax.

Hannah (Cassie Howarth) unintentionally mentions to Andy that Brax carries around an old baby photograph in his wallet which is currently in the hospital safe.

When Josh has mentioned to Andy that the baby photograph of him has gone missing, Andy wonders if it's the same one and steals the photograph from the safe.

However, Andy is left stunned when he realises that it is indeed the same phone and later confronts Brax, who is in hospital following an accident...

Brax is confronted by Andy
Â© Channel 5
Brax is confronted by Andy

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, June 4 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Hannah Wilson causes Andy Barrett to be suspicious when she lets slip a secret about Brax.

Hannah (Cassie Howarth) unintentionally mentions to Andy that Brax carries around an old baby photograph in his wallet which is currently in the hospital safe.

When Josh has mentioned to Andy that the baby photograph of him has gone missing, Andy wonders if it's the same one and steals the photograph from the safe.

However, Andy is left stunned when he realises that it is indeed the same phone and later confronts Brax, who is in hospital following an accident...

Brax is confronted by Andy
Â© Channel 5
Brax is confronted by Andy

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, June 4 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, doctor Nate Cooper becomes increasingly concerned about Hannah Wilson when he learns that she hasn't told her family about the seriousness of her condition.

Hannah (Cassie Howarth) is left with life-changing injuries following the bus crash and is told there is a chance she may not walk again.

After hearing the devastating news, Hannah refuses to face up to reality as she insists to Nate that she only needs the support of her boyfriend Andy.

Concerned about his friend, Nate takes Andy aside and tells him that Hannah needs the support of her family too.

Nate attempts to make Andy aware of the huge responsibility he will have to undertake whilst caring for Hannah alone when she is going through rehabilitation. Taking Nate's advice on board, Andy tries to convince Hannah to tell her family about her prognosis, but she shouts at him to leave her alone. 

Nate talks to Andy.
Â© Channel 5
Nate talks to Andy.

Nate tells Andy that he is worried about Hannah.
Â© Channel 5
Nate tells Andy that he is worried about Hannah.

After a chat with Denny, Hannah decides it is time to face reality and later tells Andy that she will come clean with her family. Later, Hannah breaks down as she finally confronts the possibility that she may never walk again. 

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday March 10 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (28-02-2015), tammyy2j (02-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant believe they are a couple again her and Andy

----------

lizann (06-03-2015), SoapsJSK (06-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I cant believe they are a couple again her and Andy


dislike them both

----------


## lizann

> I cant believe they are a couple again her and Andy


dislike them both

----------

SoapsJSK (06-03-2015), tammyy2j (13-03-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I cant believe they are a couple again her and Andy


Totally agree tammyy2j! The latest spoilers also indicate that they may break up again. By my count that would be 5 times they would have broken up, if it happens. I know that she is presently relying on him to lift her etc, but like Denny said, there are other ways to get around that. Last nights episode (in Aust) when Zac visited her, also showed she can now dress herself & get herself into the wheelchair, so in that regard maybe Andy's services at the Farm are no longer required (or just my wishful thinking!).

SPOILER ALERT!!! sPOILER ALERT!!

I have posted a few times previously the various reasons why I don't believe Hannah & Andy should be together, so I was encouraged to see some photos recently posted on the Internet showing that both Andy & Hannah may get together with other separate partners in coming months. Whilst these are only photos taken from a distance at Palm Beach (& therefore open to interpretation), I personally hope that they do both find other partners, & finally move on from each other.

PS still waiting for the " new" Andy to tell Hannah he killed Jake - won't hold my breath!!

----------

lizann (06-03-2015), SoapsJSK (06-03-2015), TaintedLove (10-03-2015), tammyy2j (03-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

what happened to hannah chasing after nate, it caused sophie to off the deep end

----------


## lellygurl

Lizann - I was only thinking the same thing the other day whilst watching! LOL It was when Nate was in the bedroom with Hannah wanting to do her tests and stuff. I thought, "Hold on, wouldn't Nate LOVE to be in that bed with her?" LOL

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Hannah Wilson ends her relationship with Andy Barrett after he rejects her advances.

Hannah (Cassie Howarth) is desperate for some normality following the recent bus accident, which has left her potentially unable to walk again.

As Hannah becomes increasingly concerned that Andy (Tai Hara) is no longer attracted to her, she breaks down when there is still no feeling in her legs, despite working hard during a physiotherapy session.

After Nate advises her to take the initiative with Andy and let him know she wants to be intimate again, Hannah is mortified when Andy rejects her advances that evening.

Hannah makes a move on Andy
Â© Channel 5
Hannah makes a move on Andy

Andy rejects Hannah
Â© Channel 5
Andy rejects Hannah

Following the rejection, Hannah becomes convinced that Andy is merely with her because he feels sorry for her. However, in reality, Andy is worried that it is too soon after her accident to sleep together.

When Nate confirms to him that there is no medical issue at play, Andy attempts to make amends with Hannah, but before he can explain himself, Hannah breaks up with him. Is their relationship over for good this time?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, March 31 and April 1 on 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (21-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Cassie Howarth has admitted that she was resistant to a recent storyline involving her character Hannah Wilson.

Viewers know that Hannah was left unable to walk following a bus accident earlier in the year, and struggled to get her relationship with boyfriend Andy Barrett back to normal in the aftermath.

One particular storyline saw Andy express his fears over sleeping with Hannah as he was worried about hurting her.

Howarth told The TV Guide: "I had a little bit of resistance to that storyline when I first read it in the script because I thought there were other topics they could cover.

"But then it was brought to my attention by the writers that this was a very real situation, and this is something that these people face, so they wanted to show it."

Despite the initial problems they faced, Howarth believes that Hannah and Andy are a good match and has backed a strong future for the couple.

She said: "They are opposites but they get along so well. They balance each other well and I think with what's happened with the accident, he's really risen to the occasion. He's been so good to her, so I think at least for a while, they'll be able to be happy.

"I think the accident has really changed her perspective on life and the path she has chosen. It makes her question everything and I think as she starts to get a little bit of hope - when she starts to get a little bit of feeling here and there - she really wants to take the reins, take charge of her life again.

"I can relate to the feeling that you've got a second chance and you've got to take hold of it with both hands and run with it."

----------


## Pantherboy

I have previously posted why I believe Hannah & Andy shouldn't be together, so I won't go over that again other than to say that I completely disagree with Cassie when she says that "they are a good match & she backs a strong future for the couple". 

I am hoping that this interview was done a little while ago & when she says "so I think at least for a while, they'll be able to be happy" is only referring to the recent couple of months (up until the last week or so, in Aust) when they have been all "loved up".

For those not up to the latest Aust episodes SPOILER ALERT!!. In the week just passed (May 27-28), Andy & Hannah ridiculously broke up for the SIXTH time, by my count. They then get back together the next day - a record even for them! I don't know how it can be said that they are a good match!

I have seen numerous comments on other websites from people saying that they are sick of the on & off situation with these two & they wish the writers would just make a decision about them one way or the other, stick with it, & move on.

My hope/wish is that the latest spoilers for June 15-16, where "Hannah cheats on Andy" & then is "torn between Sean & Andy" is leading up to them breaking up for good finally!

My fear however, is that the Producers may be using this storyline to get them together for the long term (as per Cassies  comments in her interview), by trying to show that thru all their "adversity" they were meant to be with each other (a replay of Heath & Bianca??). I certainly hope this is not the case!

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2015), SoapsJSK (01-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> My fear however, is that the Producers may be using this storyline to get them together for the long term (as per Cassies  comments in her interview), by trying to show that thru all their "adversity" they were meant to be with each other (a replay of Heath & Bianca??). I certainly hope this is not the case!


So do I!  Couples repeatedly getting together and breaking up is soooo boring and H&A seems to excel in them nowadays.  Heath and Bianca were the pits (it didn't help that I disliked them both) and Hannah and Andy are getting just as bad (and are just as unlikeable).  Josh and Evie are on the same rinse and repeat too.  :Wal2l: 

It seems never ending and is helping to make H&A nearly unwatchable in my opinion.

----------

Pantherboy (31-05-2015), SoapsJSK (01-06-2015)

----------


## Nell532

No worries guys. It looks like Andy and Hannah are going to break up and it seems like Hannah is going to end up with Chris... I'm not sure about it, but I've read it somewhere and I've seen pictures of them together being cosy at the beach. 
I know, it would be TOTALLY awkward...

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> No worries guys. It looks like Andy and Hannah are going to break up and it seems like Hannah is going to end up with Chris... I'm not sure about it, but I've read it somewhere and I've seen pictures of them together being cosy at the beach.


Is this latest split from Andy permanent though?  I doubt it somehow.

----------


## lizann

hannah and chris oh lord what a bad pairing

----------


## Pantherboy

> No worries guys. It looks like Andy and Hannah are going to break up and it seems like Hannah is going to end up with Chris... I'm not sure about it, but I've read it somewhere and I've seen pictures of them together being cosy at the beach. 
> I know, it would be TOTALLY awkward...


Thanks Nell532, I am glad you mentioned that. I saw these pictures as well just yesterday & it does appear that Hannah & Chris will get together. As you & Lizann have mentioned, I agree this seems a strange pairing indeed! I will reserve judgement however, until we get to see them interact - I am just relieved for the moment that it does seem that Andy & Hannah are over (for now?? - how will Denny react given she was with Chris before Casey??). I have to admit that a couple of months ago I saw a very short video that someone who was watching them film at Palm Beach had posted somewhere, which showed Hannah & Chris walking along the beach. The audio is poor, but it sounds like you can hear Hannah saying to those on the beach "yes everybody, Chris Harrington is my boyfriend" or something similar. People commented that they surely couldn't be together & that they thought it might a dream sequence for Chris (as I was thinking) or Hannah was just "helping him out" by pretending to be his girlfriend. The girl who posted it however, was adamant they were together - seems she may be correct!

This leads to a couple of other SPOILER ALERTS.  I read on a forum a while ago that Luke Peglar was joining the cast, but his new character Sean must be as a guest character only (he starts in Aust episodes this week). I am sure that when Nate rang Leah's specialist the other week to get her results, he called him Sean, so I gather his arrival in SB will be something to do with Leah's upcoming operation. Apparently he is also Hannah's ex. I haven't read any media stories about him joining the cast fulltime, so I assume that, apart from Leah's op, he has been brought in to facilitate the (hopefully!) Andy/Hannah split. I was hoping he would be a permanent character so there would be more that one doctor in the Bay (for the ladies!!).

Another SPOILER ALERT. The new school teacher (I think her name is Charlotte - played by Erika Heynatz) must be arriving soon - she started filming early/mid January. There are/were also pictures a while back of her cosying up to Andy outside the surf club, with the rumour they will also get together - Heath (not so smart Gym guy) & Bianca (teacher) all over again, if this happens!!. 

With both of them seemingly having new partners soon, as you mention Dazzle, will the Andy/Hannah split be permanent? Only time will tell, but something tells me there is more to come in this storyline yet!

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2015), lellygurl (08-06-2015), Nell532 (02-06-2015), TaintedLove (02-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Andy Barrett could end up heartbroken after his girlfriend Hannah Wilson cheats on him with a former flame.

Hannah's betrayal follows weeks of uncertainty for the couple which has left her seriously doubting their future.

When her ex-boyfriend Sean turns up in Summer Bay, Hannah (Cassie Howarth) will find her loyalty to Andy (Tai Hara) more tested than ever before.

Although Hannah initially makes it clear to Sean that she is with Andy, she struggles to fight her feelings for him when he later turns up at her house.

After sleeping with Sean, Hannah finds herself consumed with the guilt she feels for betraying Andy, but later decides that her heart no longer belongs to him.

Hannah ultimately makes the decision to reunite with Sean, but it soon becomes clear that he is carrying a huge secret that could threaten their rekindled relationship.

Howarth said to TV Week: "Even before things happen with Sean, Hannah is doubting her relationship with Andy. She loves Andy and doesn't want to hurt him, but ultimately, she is not happy.

"Hannah has a huge history with Sean so she is in a difficult situation. The reason they broke up was not because they stopped loving each other.

"Hannah remembers how much she loved Sean and how exciting her life was before the Bay. She doesn't see anything like that for her and Andy."

----------

Dazzle (09-06-2015), Pantherboy (08-06-2015), tammyy2j (09-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did she ever mention Sean before?

----------


## Pantherboy

> Did she ever mention Sean before?


I am pretty sure that Sean hasn't been mentioned before, tammyy2j. I believe we have only been told that after the twins Mother died (who was Hannah's sister), that their Father Ethan (who was Zac's brother) was basically consumed by grief which eventually lead to him getting himself & the twins involved in  a cult. Hannah then first came to the Bay to ask Zac for help in trying to get the twins away from the cult. Apart from that backstory, I don't believe we have heard much else about Hannah's past (including Sean). 

It seems now that, apart from doing Leah's operation, Sean has just been brought in to facilitate the breakup between Hannah & Andy, & he won't be in the show long term.

SPOILER ALERT! I have posted previously how I am not a fan of Hannah/Andy so after we found out more about Sean & Hannah's history together last night (in Aust), personally I would have liked to have seen a renewed relationship develop between them, but alas it appears that won't be the case as we find out in the latest spoilers that Sean is in fact married (another married doctor Hannah??). There has been talk for a while now that there is a new nurse named Emma joining the cast. I have also read elsewhere now that this new nurse will in fact be Sean's wife! It wil be interesting to see if she will be a permanent character or just have a guest role like Sean. If she is permanent, how will she get on working at the hospital with Hannah? With the spoilers also saying that Andy finds out about Hannah's affair, I am sure they will show widespread sympathy for good old born again Andy (he won't be getting any from me!).

----------

Dazzle (09-06-2015), lizann (22-06-2015), SoapsJSK (02-07-2015), TaintedLove (24-06-2015), tammyy2j (09-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

nothing stopping hannah finally getting with dr nate

----------


## TaintedLove

> I am pretty sure that Sean hasn't been mentioned before, tammyy2j. I believe we have only been told that after the twins Mother died (who was Hannah's sister), that their Father Ethan (who was Zac's brother) was basically consumed by grief which eventually lead to him getting himself & the twins involved in  a cult. Hannah then first came to the Bay to ask Zac for help in trying to get the twins away from the cult. Apart from that backstory, I don't believe we have heard much else about Hannah's past (including Sean). 
> 
> It seems now that, apart from doing Leah's operation, Sean has just been brought in to facilitate the breakup between Hannah & Andy, & he won't be in the show long term.
> 
> SPOILER ALERT! I have posted previously how I am not a fan of Hannah/Andy so after we found out more about Sean & Hannah's history together last night (in Aust), personally I would have liked to have seen a renewed relationship develop between them, but alas it appears that won't be the case as we find out in the latest spoilers that Sean is in fact married (another married doctor Hannah??). There has been talk for a while now that there is a new nurse named Emma joining the cast. I have also read elsewhere now that this new nurse will in fact be Sean's wife! It wil be interesting to see if she will be a permanent character or just have a guest role like Sean. If she is permanent, how will she get on working at the hospital with Hannah? With the spoilers also saying that Andy finds out about Hannah's affair, I am sure they will show widespread sympathy for good old born again Andy (he won't be getting any from me!).


Thank you so much for the spoilers Pantherboy.  
See, what did I say ages ago? The writers are determined to redeem Andy Barrett any way they can, and trying so hard for him to get some sympathy from the fans. But he won`t get any sympathy from me. He tore the Braxtons apart with his greed, and thirst for revenge. I`ll never ever forgive or forget he was the reason Casey Braxton died. It matters not one jot that he pulled the plug on Caseys killer to try and get in Brax`s good books. Where it was only a week or so before Casey`s death he wanted to kill Brax himself - so great was his thirst for revenge. 
The sooner Andy leaves Summer Bay the better as far as I am concerned. I`ve never liked him. His brother Josh is getting to be a right misery guts too.

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2015), lizann (24-06-2015), Pantherboy (24-06-2015), SoapsJSK (02-07-2015), tammyy2j (24-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> The sooner Andy leaves Summer Bay the better as far as I am concerned.


I wish he'd take Hannah with him too.

----------

lizann (24-06-2015), TaintedLove (24-06-2015), tammyy2j (24-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I wish he'd take Hannah with him too.


 and maddie and josh and phoebe

----------


## lizann

> I wish he'd take Hannah with him too.


 and maddie and josh and phoebe

----------


## TaintedLove

> and maddie and josh and phoebe


I loathe Phoebe. I can`t stand her voice....singing and otherwise. When she left last time, wish it had been permanent.

  Spoiler:     She sleeps with Ash soon. If that was her leaving storyline I`d welcome it

----------


## Pantherboy

Unfortunately Andy will be around for quite a while yet TaintedLove. The official H&A Facebook page has recently updated its main photo to a picture of Andy holding a surfboard (if I remember correctly the previous photo was of Brax). Last week, in Sydney episodes, when Andy found out from Nate that Sean was Hannah's ex, he said to Hannah, "I just want you to be honest with me" - I nearly choked on my food! How hypocritical! When was he going to be honest with her & tell her he murdrered Jake? Was Hannah wrong for not telling him that Sean was her ex & then cheating on him? Absolutely! Hannah will suffer the consequences for her actions (by losing Andy & damaging her relationship with Evie etc), while Andy has never had any consequences at all for his past "atrocities". I have seen people's views elsewhere saying things like "poor Andy after all he did for her" & "Hannah doesn't deserve Andy". He will not be held to account any time soon for the murder etc, so losing Hannah, for mine is the next best thing. Poor Andy? I call it Karma.

lizann, I saw you write on the Denny thread that Andy is the latest rumoured fella for Denny. This has been worrying me for a while, especially since a couple of weeks ago Deenny said to Andy "I hope Hannah knows how lucky she is to have you". If this ever happens, it will be a bridge too far for me. It would be wrong on so many levels! 

Recently we have seen the friendship between Hannah & Phoebe develop. With Phoebe now about to do the dirty on Denny & get together with Ash, you would think that Denny & Phoebe will fall out big time. Will Hannah also fall out with Phoebe over this, or will she continue her friendship with Phoebe & risk falling out with Denny as well? Or will the writers just suddenly drop the friendship between Phoebe & Hannah, just like it appears they have done with the friendship between Phoebe & Kat (what happened there? One minute they are besties, getting drunk together etc, now they haven't spoken for sometime).

(Also, now that Sean's wife Emma is around, it doesn't look like she is a nurse after all - not sure how that rumour started)

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), SoapsJSK (02-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I loathe Phoebe. I can`t stand her voice....singing and otherwise.


I actually don't mind Phoebe although I can understand why you loathe her as she can be annoying.  She scored lots of points with me by standing up to Brax when she first started living with Kyle.




> lizann, I saw you write on the Denny thread that Andy is the latest rumoured fella for Denny. This has been worrying me for a while, especially since a couple of weeks ago Deenny said to Andy "I hope Hannah knows how lucky she is to have you". If this ever happens, it will be a bridge too far for me. It would be wrong on so many levels!


Agreed, it would be a travesty.

I have to say though I was never convinced by the contrived love story that was Casey and Denny, and I'm not keen on Denny anyway.  I've had my suspicions of her ever since she refused Zac's request of taking a DNA test.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Cassie Howarth has confirmed a new pregnancy storyline which will see one character's life turned upside down.

Either Howarth's character Hannah Wilson or one of her friend's Denny Miller and Phoebe Nicholson will learn that they are carrying a baby in an upcoming plot, but the news will come at the worst possible time for the girl in question.

Having just moved in together, the three girls are adapting to their new living arrangements as well as various changes in their personal lives.

Phoebe is enjoying a new romance with Ash, having called time on her relationship with Kyle in order to be with his friend.

Denny is newly single following her break-up with Ash, while Hannah has taken to online dating following the breakdown of her relationship with Andy.

Speaking to TV Week, Howarth said: "It is one of those situations where none of them are in positions where it would be ideal to have a child.

"No matter who is pregnant, it would be a really difficult time for them. If this was to happen to Hannah right now, she would be in a really bad place.

"She is extra careful about these things. If she was pregnant, she would be devastated."

Home and Away will air these scenes next week on Seven in Australia and in the autumn on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

Dazzle (20-07-2015), Pantherboy (22-07-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

TV Week also showed a picture of Denny looking at what must be a pregnancy test kit, with a shocked look on her face & then also a picture of her sitting on the couch talking to Hannah (with Hannah having a shocked look on her face!). In the text of the TV Week spoilers however, it also says that "Denny confronts Hannah about her discovery", so I gather that Denny will find the positive test result & assume it is Hannah's - thus the confrontation. I can't see it being Hannah though & I think the odds are shortening that it is Phoebe that is pregnant.

(Pity it is not Emily Symonds (Marilyn) real life pregnancy they are writing into the show)

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2015), Perdita (22-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

There could be another romance brewing in Home and Away as Hannah Wilson and Chris Harrington develop an unlikely friendship in a new storyline.

The pair have both been unlucky in love so far, but that could be set to change when they start to grow closer after working together to raise money for the big bay banquet. 

Later, after Hannah mentions the new dating app she has been using, Chris (Johnny Ruffo) questions her on it and before long they have both organised separate dates for that evening. 

However, after their respective dates are both a disaster, the pair end up bonding further, prompting Irene to suggest to Hannah that her and Chris would make a good couple.

Hannah is quick to brush off the idea as she insists that she and Chris are just friends, but could she be starting to see him in a new light?

Cassie Howarth, who plays Hannah, told TV Week: "Hannah brushes it off. She doesn't see Chris like that. She sees him as a friend."

Home and Away will air these scenes next week on Seven in Australia and in the autumn on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2015), Pantherboy (27-07-2015), tammyy2j (28-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant image them as a couple

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I cant image them as a couple


It is a weird pairing indeed, so it will be interesting to see how the writers try & make it believable. Having put them together, I hope though that it is an ongoing thing (as unlikely a couple as it is) & it is not just fleeting before Hannah moves on to someone else. A lot of people won't be happy with Hannah if she eventually stuffs Chris around. I mention this because I still have a nagging feeling that they might try & get her back with Andy eventually - recently we have seen awkward scenes & sneeked glances between Andy & Hannah whenever they cross each other's paths & even though Andy is with Charlotte at the moment it will be interesting to see Andy's reaction when he finds out about her son etc. The current storyline with Josh & drugs & (SPOILER ALERT!!) 

the yet to come storyline where Josh possibly is blind (at least for some period of time), may give the writers a chance/opportunity to get Andy & Hannah together again. I really really hope that I am wrong here!

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

keep chris far away from hannah is a decent character she is not

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2015), tammyy2j (02-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

This is a link to an article posted on dailymail.co.uk yesterday (July 31). It involves a few characters, but I have posted under this thread because of my earlier comments (29 July) re Hannah & Andy. Hopefully I have posted the link correctly. If not, you should be able to go straight to dailmail.co.uk if you are interested in having a look.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

The article heading is "Erika Heynatz flashes her g string in a tight pair of jeans....", but it shows a number of photos of her (Erika/Charlotte) filming at Palm Beach, including one where she is being shown how to hold a gun! There are also photos of Pia (Kat) & George (Ash), & a number showing Cassie (Hannah) walking along the beach & then talking with Tai (Andy), including one where he is holding/grabbing on to her arm while she has a horrified look on her face! These photos have just been taken so they won't go to air in Aust for a while yet - possibly around this years season finale? (given the season finale for Aust last year ie the bus crash was filmed in early August 2014)

----------

TaintedLove (01-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Hannah Wilson will share a kiss with Chris Harrington in an upcoming storyline after agreeing to pose as his fake girlfriend.

The pair have recently started growing closer, but their new friendship will step up a gear when Hannah agrees to help Chris out of a tricky situation.

When Chris (Johnny Ruffo) hears that his ex-girlfriend Ivana is coming to the Surf Club sponsors' drinks as a potential investor, he persuades Hannah to act as his date.

Having always felt inferior to Ivana, Chris hopes that having Hannah by his side will show how his life has turned out just as good as hers.

Although the pair put on a good act as a couple, Chris starts to trip up over his lies when he is asked how long he and Hannah have been together for.

As Ivana starts to doubt whether the pair are actually an item, Hannah saves the day by swooping in and kissing Chris.

The kiss does the trick as it puts an end to Ivana's suspicions, but could Hannah actually have genuine feelings for Chris?

Cassie Howarth, who plays Hannah, told TV Week: "Hannah is doing Chris a favour because his ex broke his heart.

"Hannah loves hanging out with Chris. She thinks he is really funny and he is a breath of fresh air."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Seven in Australia and in the autumn on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2015), Pantherboy (03-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> "Hannah loves hanging out with Chris. *She thinks he is really funny and he is a breath of fresh air.*"


I agree with that!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Perdita

> I agree with that!


Wish I could swap places with her   :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

ada posted pics on instagram which show they filmed a wedding a few days ago
https://instagram.com/p/9DH9NfmFYW/
https://instagram.com/p/9CbObAGFc5/

and then johnny posted a pic of him and cassie yesterday tagged "mrsharrington" so it's possible hannah and chris get married??
https://instagram.com/p/9XVziNLfeE/?...y=johnny_ruffo

----------

Perdita (29-10-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

ada posted pics on instagram which show they filmed a wedding a few days ago
https://instagram.com/p/9DH9NfmFYW/
https://instagram.com/p/9CbObAGFc5/

and then johnny posted a pic of him and cassie yesterday tagged "mrsharrington" so it's possible hannah and chris get married??
https://instagram.com/p/9XVziNLfeE/?...y=johnny_ruffo

----------


## Perdita

Not sure this is going to happen ..says so on instagram.com

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Not sure this is going to happen ..says so on instagram.com


 Still waiting for Jett to reveal he has cancer !!!!!!

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Not sure this is going to happen ..says so on instagram.com


 Still waiting for Jett to reveal he has cancer !!!!!!

----------


## CuriousCase

Have there ever been two deaths at the same time in H&A?

----------


## bobdaoeach

They're not dying, they were both seen filming yesterday. Can we stop using these dumb pics with "spoilers" attached as legit, or even post them. They really don't provide or add to anything.

----------

TaintedLove (28-11-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

Obviously a fake spoiler. There is only one 'o' in loses. Unless they mean Maddy has a prosthetic arm and it is loose at the arm joint.
 :Big Grin:

----------

bobdaoeach (28-11-2015), Dazzle (28-11-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Obviously a fake spoiler. There is only one 'o' in loses. Unless they mean Maddy has a prosthetic arm and it is loose at the arm joint.


 ???????????????????
r u sure i mean i just found dis sp0iler it must b real rite????????????

----------

TaintedLove (28-11-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Obviously a fake spoiler. There is only one 'o' in loses. Unless they mean Maddy has a prosthetic arm and it is loose at the arm joint.


 ???????????????????
r u sure i mean i just found dis sp0iler it must b real rite????????????

----------


## TaintedLove

LOL bob
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Kirsty007

Maddie does lose her arm, daily mail had pictures of her filming last week with one arm

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-accident.html

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Hannah Wilson and Andy Barrett have a big decision to make as their relationship grows ever more complicated.

After a frosty atmosphere between the pair, they have to put their differences aside when Andy (Tai Hara) cuts his shoulder surfing and Hannah has to treat him.

There's clearly still chemistry between the duo, but Hannah (Cassie Howarth) isn't sure how to deal with it and seems keen to avoid the issue altogether.

When they finally get some time alone together, Andy and Hannah admit how much they've missed each other and head off to the bedroom.

Andy and Hannah reunite
Â©  Channel 5

Andy and Hannah reunite
Â©  Channel 5
While it may seem like they're now back on track, Andy and Hannah are awkward around each other in the aftermath and they start to wonder whether sleeping together again was almost like a goodbye.

After so much uncertainty over where they stand, the former couple vow to be friends - but how easy will they find it? And does this mean that indecisive Hannah will reunite with Chris or stay single for a while?

_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), Pantherboy (26-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

In the middle of her difficult family matters, Hannah soon faces a health crisis of her own when she falls over and suffers a head injury.

Hannah will suffer a potentially serious accident when she trips over whilst trying to make amends with her ex-boyfriend Chris Harrington.

When Hannah sees Chris putting the bins outside the Diner, she calls out to him and rushes over. However, in her haste to catch him, Hannah trips and hits her head, falling onto the floor next to the bins.

Luckily, later Chris finds her when taking out more rubbish and immediately calls an ambulance. Once at hospital, Nate questions Chris on Hannah's accident, as it becomes clear that her injury could be serious. Will Hannah be alright?

​

​The paramedics rush Hannah into the hospital.
Â©  Channel 5
​

​Nate keeps Hannah in the hospital overnight.
Â©  Channel 5

​Chris waits at the hospital for news.
Â©  Channel 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday April 12 and Wednesday April 13 ​at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.​

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2016), Pantherboy (02-04-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article: "Cassie Howarth reveals she is taking her career to America". A general type article, but I have included it in the Spoilers thread, as the "Explosion" scenes etc haven't of course gone to air in the UK as yet.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------

Dazzle (12-05-2016), Perdita (12-05-2016)

----------

